# Used horizon 16"



## harrypotsticker (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello, new to the forum and have a question. Im in the market for an offset. I dont have the funds for a well built smoker, so i was going to go either the okj route or the old country pecos and just modify. 
I came across a horizon 16" classic that is 5yrs old on craigslist. The gentleman wants $500.00 for it. The only issue i can see through the pictures is some rust on the fire box. Knowing ill bever be able to save the 1000 it costs for a new model, my question would be, is 500 too steep for this smoker used?
Thanks for reading


----------



## sauced (Aug 25, 2017)

I would think so. I believe Horizon metal is 1/4" and the OK Joe is thinner. The OK Joe will be new, but you will have to put in another $200 or so in mods to make it a much better smoker. The rust.....just wire brush it and repaint with a high temp paint. If you can, go look at the Horizon and see what else needs to be fixed, cleaned etc.

Offer less than the asking price by explaining that you have to sand & repaint etc.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 25, 2017)

$500 doesn't sound bad for a good horizon. if it needs some TLC Sauced is right offer $400 and negotiate a little.

I would rather have a horizon with some rust than a brand new OK Joe's (nothing wrong with the OKJ just my preference)

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## sauced (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes...I agree with Aaron 100%


----------



## harrypotsticker (Aug 25, 2017)

I want it, he is firm on 500.00 still worth it?


----------



## keithu (Aug 25, 2017)

$500 seems a little steep. A brand new 16" Classic is $825 (plus shipping) according to the Horizon website.

I have an OKJ Highland, and while it is a decent smoker I'd have a hard time making your decision. If the rust is just on the surface I'd go for it. If the rust is deeper or affecting welds I'd talk him down or pass.


----------



## harrypotsticker (Aug 25, 2017)

I think brand new after tax and shipping would be over 1000. We have them at bass pro shops here and they are 950.00 ish


----------



## harrypotsticker (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for the input


----------



## harrypotsticker (Aug 27, 2017)

Went and checked it out today, the rust isnt that bad. Almost none on the cook chamber, and zero inside any of the chambers. On payday that thing is mine.


----------



## sauced (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## phatbac (Aug 28, 2017)

harrypotsticker said:


> Went and checked it out today, the rust isnt that bad. Almost none on the cook chamber, and zero inside any of the chambers. On payday that thing is mine.


Congrats! Getting a new smoker is awesome. unlike a boat you will love it every time you use it or clean it.

Get yourself some heat gloves, cooking gloves(elbow length), a pile of wood and a fire extinguisher!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tolf (Aug 28, 2017)

$500 ain't bad. They all get some rust but nothing a little tlc and a good seasoning Can't fix. They have a lifetime warranty for a good reason.


----------



## harrypotsticker (Sep 2, 2017)

Payday is coming. Before i pull the trigger, think this thing is large enough for a packer?


----------



## lectro88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lowes is running OKJ  Highland for $254.00 for Labor day and I think I saw its til the 15th. I just got 1 and going to get 1 more as you can't buy metal for that and it a good starting point. Regardless of the simple complaints. You sure couldn't get the metal cut and weld it yourself for $254.

Add a buck worth mods and you have something that you can boast a little about.

Don't figure they will ever be any less.

REALLY like mine.


----------



## harrypotsticker (Sep 7, 2017)

Got her home today, now for some cleaning. I ordered the convection plate from horizon. Im super excited. Anyone have cleaning tips. There are a hundred different ways out there. 













20170907_180104.jpg



__ harrypotsticker
__ Sep 7, 2017


----------



## eichhoma (Mar 26, 2018)

I have the exact smoker and I love it...  the only thing I don't like is the fact that I couldn't affords the 20" at the time I bought it...  I have had mine almost ten years now and I have had to replace the fire grate int he fire box a couple times...  other than that I absolutely love it.  They now offer a beefed up heavier duty grate that I bought about 2 years ago and its holding up well...  I really have my eye on their 20" ranger so I can do some cold smoking as well but man they are spendy...  2,000 for that one I think.


----------



## bigsyd (Apr 3, 2018)

harrypotsticker said:


> Payday is coming. Before i pull the trigger, think this thing is large enough for a packer?


I bought one last year at Bass Pro. No problems doing 1 packer.


----------

